# Protecting bottom of jon boat



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gotduksikness said:


> Was thinkin bout the warn 3000 atv winch anybody have any suggestions. It pulls 11feet per minute single line pull alot better than 11 feet 30 minutes double line pull . Any suggestions would be helpful.


we've tried them all. lewis is the only answer. You want something that isn't snail pace and lasts more than half a season, get a Lewis.



hamburglar said:


> Just checked the cable that came with the winch was a 3/16" cable and is 150 ft. is that long enough or do you go longer? Thanks for all the info by the way!


I'll have to look at mine, but whatever size came standard, we downsized to next cable dia. and then put on 120ft. I think if you go do a test run on hulien rd. you will see what i mean. 150ft of cable and you start pulling to one side and you are gonna be bound so tight between the top and bottom gaurd that you will need to jerk it out with a truck. bad situation.


----------



## ranger2974 (May 24, 2006)

some of the dikes on harsens island have 4 or 5 pvc pipes on them and all you have to do is put them in a line and your boat rolls right up. just have one guy keep grabbing them after you push/pull your boat past them and put it in front and so on untill your over. you could easily make your own and they would not take up much room in your boat and it is a hell of lot cheaper than buying a new boat every 3 or years. I use them and only the paint is wore off on the bottom and that is after 3 years of pulling dikes. Hunt about 20 - 25 days year.


----------



## hamburglar (Sep 5, 2006)

Kid-

We came up with an idea. We found some aluminum that looks like angle iron at Rifkin. It fits right over the keels and is plenty thick. This way it should not affect the draft. We took it to a marina and they said it was possible to weld that over the keels. They wanted to much to do it ($200) so I was wondering who you use to weld up the holes in your boats or if someone wants a side job. Once again thanks for all the info.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hamburglar said:


> Kid-
> 
> We came up with an idea. We found some aluminum that looks like angle iron at Rifkin. It fits right over the keels and is plenty thick. This way it should not affect the draft. We took it to a marina and they said it was possible to weld that over the keels. They wanted to much to do it ($200) so I was wondering who you use to weld up the holes in your boats or if someone wants a side job. Once again thanks for all the info.


done it before. you'll find out that the sharp angle on the metal will dig into the dike/pullover slats and actually drag your boat down. I seriously think your over engineering it. Just run it like it is, if your worried about your bottom just be more carefull. I don't care about mine and i get 4yrs outa a boat...if i paid attention to what i'm running over it would probably last 10 years.


----------

